# What music player do you use to play your digital collection?



## chrisco97 (May 22, 2013)

*I use Foobar2000:*










I love it because it is so configurable and you can make it however you want it. It may take a bit of time, but it is worth it in the end. I have a *Library* tab, which shows all of my albums in an awesome coverflow setup. I also have it configured to where I can show just my classical albums. Next I have a *Track Details* tab, which shows the details of the current track. This is great, especially for classical tracks that have long titles. Next is the *Lyrics* tab, which is not of much use with classical music but with my other music works great. I also have an *Artwork* tab, which shows the cover art of the currently playing track in a full screen view. Last, but not least, I have the *Spectrum* tab. This is awesome especially for classical music, where you can see all of the runs on pianos and such go through the spectrum. Pretty awesome. 

*I use this theme:* http://www.deviantart.com/art/The-Spy-v2-336529171


----------

